# Nanda Truggy NRT-3 PRO



## agmachado (May 24, 2011)

Hi Guys,

A few days ago I began assembly of the new automodel. This model is a 1:8 scale and is off-road.

Now some pictures of it...







Sure, my assistant... ehehehe!




























































All started with this...





And after this...


















































Soon to be continue...

Take care,

Alexandre


----------



## lazylathe (May 28, 2011)

Hi Alexandre!

I missed this one!!!
It is looking good!!! ;D

Are you finished building it yet??
What size is the motor? I remember you told me but i have forgotten!!!

Andrew


----------



## agmachado (May 28, 2011)

Hi Andrew,

I not finished the assembly yet, but I will terminate soon... I need two servos of 25Kg... I will buy in next week for finish.

The engine is a 4.6 cm³ of 39,000 RPM... ehehehe!

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## rcfreak177 (May 28, 2011)

Hi Alexandre, 

I must say "very nice indeed". I see you have the Spectrum DX3 radio, I like all the Spectrum range of gear, I use it in all the models that I run right from the DX3 in my cars and boats to the DX6 in my choppers and planes. How have you found the Baja for performance and Handling?

I have never had a go at using one but have seen them go several times and have been very impressed, They look like lots of fun.

Baz.


----------



## agmachado (May 28, 2011)

Hi Baz,

The Baja is very fun... I have that train a lot yet ! 

It is a 2wd and very strong (26cc), when accelerated in free areas is easy to handling, but is very dificult in traced...

I purchased it at http://www.amainhobbies.com/product_info.php/cPath/1_44_1083/products_id/18871/n/HPI-1-5-Baja-5B-SS-Kit-w-Clear-Body-26cc-Gasoline-Engine and no problems!

The radio is a Spektrum DX3-R PRO... very good!!!

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## agmachado (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Yesterday I assembled more some parts in my new model off-road car... I hope that you like it!

The engine...





The fuel tank...





And the servos...





Soon will have more...

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## Groomengineering (Aug 24, 2011)

I must say Alexandre, you have the neatest toys..... ;D Thm:

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Noitoen (Aug 24, 2011)

I used to race a 1/8 Kyosho Inferno and my assistant was smaller than yours . When the second assistant was born, there was no time anymore and I put the cars in a box. My first assistant has just completed her first year in medical university ;D. The years pass and we don't notice, it feels that it was yestarday ???


----------



## pcw (Aug 26, 2011)

get out the box than and rebuilt the car


----------



## agmachado (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi !

Very cool, Noitoen... now you can use your Kyosho... I like this and I also have one... a Kyosho DRT... my first model car. See:





Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## steamer (Aug 26, 2011)

I just finished a rebuild of my son's and my cars.  I've tuned mine now so that it flips over backwards if I get too frisky with the throttle.. ;D Way more fun than any human should be allowed to have...

9" long

2.5 pounds

4 wheel drive

anti lock brakes

0.6 Horsepower.....( 7.4 volts x 60 amps)

Gotta love it!

Dave


----------



## agmachado (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes!!!

I like that... but I need see pictures... Do you have? 

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## steamer (Aug 27, 2011)

I've posted these before Alexandre...but here they are again.











Dave


----------



## agmachado (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes, that's true... Dave!

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## steamer (Aug 28, 2011)

My car has a truggy style body and a wing.....and I run the ESC programed for higher ramp....I can set it to 6 out of 10....at that point the car is so overpowered that it's very difficult to control...

The brakes are the same way....I have to back them off or the car does a forward flip when I hit the brakes.

Dave


----------



## agmachado (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Yesterday I assemble the absorbers (in english I don't know the name of it) and installed it in the chassis. See...





















Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## lazylathe (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking good Alexandre!!! ;D

They are called "Shock Absorbers"
Are they plastic or anodized aluminium shocks?

I like that they have the soft rubber boot to protect the shaft from dirt!

Very cool car!

Andrew


----------



## agmachado (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Andrew,

Thanks for name...

They are anodized aluminium and are very resistants.

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## agmachado (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Guys,

After sometime I completed the assembly of my truggy. In reality, missing mount only the body... I don't have the tool to pierce the body, in the next week I will buy this tool.

The engine is very good and very strong, but I'm softening yet and isn't convenient accelerate now, becouse the mixture is very rich to facilitate the lubrification.











Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## agmachado (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I believe that you will like to see this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUWf4cGcslA]Truggy in High Speed[/ame]

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## dsquire (Apr 22, 2012)

Alexandre

It certainly looks like you are having a lot of fun with that car. I can tell that you have had a bit of practice as well and feel much more comfortable when driving it. A bit more practice and you will be able to make those full flips every time and not end up on the roof. Keep on having fun. Thanks for sharing this with us. :bow:

Cheers

Don


----------

